# Fahrtechnik Bergab



## Mulk (2. Februar 2013)

Servus zusammen,

bin gestern mehr oder weniger das erste mal Offroad eineng ganzen Berg runtergefahren.
Hab mir erst gedacht ich lass das Bike einfach laufen, was aber keine so geile Idee war, man wird unheimlich schnell schnell

Bin dann dazu übergegangen praktisch die ganze Zeit über die Hinterradbremse kurz vor der Blockiergrenze zu halten und zwischendurch dosiert vorne mitzubremsen.
Hier kam es dann zum Problem: Das Gefälle is nochmal kurz um geschätzte zusätzliche 10% stärker geworden und ich hatte keine weiteren Brems-Reserven mehr.
Da hab ich kurzzeitig keine Kontrolle mehr über die Geschwindikgeit gehabt. Da hätt ich eigentlich schieben sollen...

Die Haltung generell war: im Stehen fahren, Knie abgewinkelt zum abfedern, Gewicht nach Hinten über die Kurbel verlagert. Das is so das was einem der Hausverstand sagt und man sich aus Videos so abschaut.

Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps? Vor allem intressiert mich das Bremsen beim Downhillen...wie macht ihr das? Oder seid ihr da so eiskalt dass ihr das einfach Laufen lassts?


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2013)

Oha, mutiger Selbstversuch.    Erstmal ist es am Besten wenn du die Geschwindigkeit von Anfang an in einem Rahmen belässt, der dir Kontrolle über dein Bike ermöglichst. Die Heckbremse solltest du weniger intensiv benutzen. (Hast ja gemerkt, da schlingerst du nur unkontrolliert rum. Wieviele Meter ging das gut?) Die Vorderbremse hat eine weitaus stärkere Bremswirkung. Probier das aus indem du dein Rad neben dir herschiebst, auf ebenem Grund, und dann erst die hintere Bremse mal betätigst und das Bike dabei weiterschiebst. Und danach mal die Vorderbremse. Der Unterschied lässt dich staunen, ich versprech es.
Dann: wenn du bremst, auch im Gefälle, verlagere im dem Moment wo du bremst deinen Schwerpunkt nach hinten. Das hindert das Heck deines Bikes daran, hochzukommen. Taste dich in sanftem Gefälle an den Effekt ran. Vorderbremse als Hauptbremse, Heckbremse nur so zur Unterstützung. Sobald das Heck rutscht, Hinterbremse ganz lösen. Und mach vielleicht lieber mal nen Fahrtechnikkurs mit. Macht Spaß und bringt dich schneller voran als evtl. riskante Experimente.  

Viel Erfolg!
Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulk (2. Februar 2013)

Hehe Geschwindigkeit im Rahmen halten...das hab ich mir davor auch noch gedacht^^
Den ganzen Berg über hats eig super hingehaut, nur dieses eine Teilstück (gute 100m, sehr rutschig vom Regen und faustgroße Steine) war zu viel des Guten.
Da hätt mir nix entgegenkommen dürfen :/  

Den Unterschied zwischen Vorder- und Hinterbremse kenn ich nur zu gut vom Motorrad. Das hat mich da auch schon ein bissl geprägt: Vorderradbremse+Schotter=Aua 

Aber gut dann muss ich einfach ein bissl Trainieren. Mit der Hinteren alleine bekommt man echt zu wenig Bremsleistung. So ein Fahrtechnikkurs is ne richtig gute Idee...könnt ich glatt machen.


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2013)

Nasse große Schotterbrocken sind so ne Sache, da muss auch die  Lastverteilung, die Balance etc. schon passen dass sich das noch safe anfühlt. (Plus ordentliche Reifen) Ist auch abhängig davon ob dein Gewicht schön satt auf den Pedalen lastet. Die Front vom Bike sollte nicht in den Dreck reingepresst werden, sonst eiert das Bike hin wo es von den Brocken hingeschubst wird. Im NWD 9 oder 10 gibts Szenen wo ich weiß grad nicht wer, so nen sausteilen Schotterhang runterbrät. Schau dir an wie der auf, nein, *in* dem Bike steht. Da hat die Front vom Rad kaum Last. Der surft mehr, eigentlich fährt er wie aufm Snowboard. Auf Schnee kannst das gut üben. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2013)

Wichtig ist, dass deine Ellenbogen nach außen zeigen und deine Schulter über dem Lenker ist. So behältst du genug Führung auf dem Vorderrad, was viel besser funktioniert als eine leicht nach hinten gelehnte Haltung. 

Auch wichtig ist, dass du die Vorderradbremse gut nutzt, da sie den Großteil der Bremskräfte überträgt und nur mit ihr zusammen mit der HR-Bremse (ohne Blockieren) die Geschwindigkeit vernünftig kontrolliert werden kann. 

Mein Tipp: Versuche dich an höhere Geschwindigkeiten herantzutasten, damit du dich dabei komfortabel fühlst. Zu viel Gebremse kann manchmal zur Gefahr werden und a bissl laufen lassen kann auch passend sein. Klar, man muss nicht stets Mach 3 an den Tag legen, aber Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert - wichtig: durch das Herantasten an Geschwindigkeit schulst du deinen Blick, damit du stets auf aufkommende Hindernisse reagieren kannst.

*Video-Tipp*:


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Februar 2013)

@das waldhuhn bei snowboarden sollte man ausser im tiefschnee das Gewicht immer auf dem vorderen fuss haben, sonst kannste ordentliches fahren vergessen.
nur im tiefschnee muss da das Gewicht nach hinten


----------



## pndrev (3. Februar 2013)

Ich würde das ja nicht gleich direkt in der Fallinie üben oder ausprobieren.  
Aber wenn's mal so steil wie beschrieben wird, muss die Geschwindigkeit schon in der Anfahrt kontrolliert werden - sobald du es einmal laufen lässt wird die Sache mit dem langsamer werden immer schwieriger.


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Februar 2013)

Videotip: fluidride: like a pro.

Is ganz gut erklärt, aber halt auch was länger und in englisch


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

Wenn es echt sooo steil ist, und keine bremsreserven mehr da sind, tät ich als erstes mal die Bremsen checken.

Mir zb reicht an so steilstuecken meine Slx auch nicht.....


----------



## 120mmBiker (7. Februar 2013)

man sollte am besten seinen schwerpunkt zwischen beide räder verlagern das quasi beide räder gleich stark belstet sind dait der vorderreifen noch traktion hat und man noch lenken kann


----------



## OldenBiker (7. Februar 2013)

Beim Bremsen nutze ich zu 90% die vordere Bemse, egal wie steil es wird. Wenn's nötig wird, kommt noch die hintere dazu.
Dabei versuche ich, immer direkt über dem Tretlager zu stehen. So verteilt sich das Gewicht relativ gut auf beide Räder. Beim Bremsen nur mit der vorderen sollte man aber jederzeit damit rechnen, das man noch ein wenig weiter hinter den Sattel muss, um keinen Überschlag zu provozieren.
Die hintere Bremse wird dann meist nur noch als Zusatz benötigt, wenn's denn doch zu schnell wird.
Gehört allerdings ein wenig Übung dazu. Sonst geht's schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulk (7. Februar 2013)

Werde das auf jedenfall Trainieren. Hab mir auch schon ein Buch zum Thema fahrtechnik bestellt und dann gehts so bald wie möglich ans Üben. Zurzeit komm ich leider immer nur Fr, sa und so zum fahren. Werd dann auch ein kleines Video von der Strecke Wär cool wenns mal nicht regnet, schneit oder -5 bis -10° hat


----------



## redVellocet (7. Februar 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Beim Bremsen nur mit der vorderen sollte man aber jederzeit damit rechnen, das man noch ein wenig weiter hinter den Sattel muss



"Heavy feet, light hands" hilft da ganz gut. 
Am besten gleichzeitig mit dem Beginn des Bremsvorgangs mit beiden Bremsen nach hinten unten, sodass das gesamte Gewicht in die Pedale geleitet wird (weder am Lenker ziehen, noch aufstützen).

Mit etwas Übung kann man so extrem hohe Bremskräfte wirken lassen, ohne dass der Grip abreißt.


----------



## OldenBiker (8. Februar 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Wär cool wenns mal nicht regnet, schneit oder -5 bis -10° hat



'Besseres' Wetter zum üben geht doch gar nicht mehr . Wenn Du das bei solchen Bedingungen übst, ist das bei trockenem Wetter ein klacks.


----------



## pndrev (8. Februar 2013)

"Heavy feet, light hands" wäre das eine. "Heels down" das andere. Sprich, die Füße nicht horizontal oder gar nach vorne geneigt positionieren, sondern mit der Ferse nach unten gehen. Dadurch verlagert sich auch automatisch das Gewicht etwas besser und die Beinhaltung ändert sich etwas in Richtung abfedern. Nicht nur beim Bremsen, sondern allgemein wenn es runtergeht oder ruppig wird.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Februar 2013)

Stimmt aber mit dem Bremsen.
Wenns auf maximale Verzögerung ankommt Gewicht nach hinten, geht bis hinter den Sattel wenn man drüber kommt und dann mit beiden Bremsen möglichst viel Druck aufbauen.
Optimal ist wenn beide Räder kurz vorm Blockieren sind.
Und wenn man einmal das Bremsen verinnerlicht hat macht man sich keine Gedanken mehr "wie" man richtig bremst. Das geht dann von selber.
Ich bremse sowieso so gut wie immer mit beiden Bremsen, wie stark oder nicht das hat man irgendwann im Griff ;-)


----------



## osbow (9. Februar 2013)

Wie seht ihr das bei den aktuellen Wetterverhältnissen? Also wenn es nass und rutschig ist. Hier verzichte ich größtenteils auf die VR-Bremse bei steilen Abfahrten damit der Vorderreifen nicht ausbricht. Oder ist das Mist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (9. Februar 2013)

zu mindestens auf nassen wurzeln sollte man das auf jeden fall vermeiden... nicht nur bergab.


----------



## redVellocet (9. Februar 2013)

Das Problem ist einfach: gerade wenn es feucht und rutschig ist, z.B. aktuell pappiger Schnee bei Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt auf feuchtem Laub, bringt meiner Erfahrung nach die HR-Bremse allein absolut Null - der Reifen verliert sofort den Grip.

Da kann man das Gewicht verlagern wie man lustig ist, ohne VR-Bremse komme ich dann definitiv nicht zum stehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Beim Bremsen nur mit der vorderen sollte man aber jederzeit damit rechnen, das man noch ein wenig weiter hinter den Sattel muss, um keinen Überschlag zu provozieren.


Wie groß ist diese Gefahr realistisch?
Bei einem Fahrtechnik-Training wurde mir folgendes demonstriert und ich konnte es dann auch probieren:

Version 1) 
Ebene, VR-Bremse voll blockiert, Guide zieht kräftig am Lenker in Fahrtrichtung (auf sich zu). Ergebnis?
Das Bike richtet sich über das VR auf und es würde einen Abgang über den Lenker geben. 

Version 2) 
Hang (15 - 20%), gleiche Aktion. Ergebnis?
Das Bike rutscht ganz einfach mit dem VR nach unten.

Die Gefahr eines Überschlags besteht dann wohl eher in irgendwelchen Steinen und Wurzeln, die sich dabei dem VR in den Weg stellen.


----------



## OldenBiker (10. Februar 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wie groß ist diese Gefahr realistisch?
> Bei einem Fahrtechnik-Training wurde mir folgendes demonstriert und ich konnte es dann auch probieren:
> 
> Version 1)
> ...



Sagen wir mal so, ist der Untergrund trocken und griffig, ist ein Überschlag wahrscheinlicher. Bei rutschigem Untergrund rutscht das Vorderrad. 
Hängt aber auch ein wenig von den Reifen ab. Also kann man nicht pauschal sagen was passiert. Deswegen sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, immer auf einen Überschlag gefasst sein.
Ich hab' im Wiehengebirge eine Abfahrt, die im 30% Bereich liegt. Je nach Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds (wetterabhängig) rutscht man nur weg oder man ist schneller als das Bike.


----------



## freeridealex (12. Februar 2013)

Bei Deiner beschriebenen Abfahrt hast Du ja das Problem bekommen, weil Du schon im nicht so steilen Gelände eine Dauerbremsung (hinten) gemacht hast und dann für das Steilstück einfach keine Bremspower mehr da war.
Ich bremse beim Bergabfahren nicht ständig, sondern immer vor einer uneinsehbaren Stelle auf ganz geringe Geschwindigkeit herunter, um zu sehen, was da wohl kommt (z.B. extremes Steilstück, große Steine, enge Kehre, Abgrund). Wenns übersichtlich ist, kann mans laufenlassen. Aber nur bis zu dem Punkt, wo das Wohlfühlgefühl von der Angst verdrängt wird. Dann bremse ich auch auf die Geschwindigkeit runter, die mir passt. Danach Bremse auf und das Spiel wiederholen. 
Das schont auch Deine Bremse.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2013)

120mmBiker schrieb:


> man sollte am besten seinen schwerpunkt zwischen beide räder verlagern das quasi beide räder gleich stark belstet sind dait der vorderreifen noch traktion hat und man noch lenken kann



Das ist eine Anleitung zum Polytrauma! 

Ich halt mich mal hier in dem Thread eigentlich immer raus, da ich weder Guide noch Fahrtechniktrainer bin und meine Bewegungsabläufe eher selbst erlernt durch blaue Flecken sind, oder bei Fotos und Videos über die Jahre dann doch mal kopiert, bzw. nachgemacht habe.

Wenn du den oben angegebenen Bewegungsablauf in einem Steilstück machst... Abflug...

Ich sag nur "Arsch über Kassette bei Steilstücken oder Sprüngen"... wer sich ein wenig mit dem Körperschwerpunkt und Physik auskennt, versteht was ich meine.


----------



## yellow_ö (12. Februar 2013)

_so bremsen (mit der Vorderbremse), dass das Rad gerade nicht blockiert _...
und wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu rutschig und nicht rutschig?

es ist immer genau das selbe:
mit Vorderbremse was geht, die Hinterbremse soviel, dass das Rad (auch) nicht blockiert. Im Richtig steilen ist die hintere eh nur dazu gut, dass einen das Heck nicht überholt ...

PS: "rutschige" Wurzeln und/oder Untergrund = falsche Reifen 
Durchschnittsfahrer sollten sich mal nen Maxxis Minion DH front (~ 800 gramm) aufziehen und vergleichen. Bremsen bzw. Grip findet zu 80 % im Kopf statt
(gewichtssuchende haben Pech bzw. leichte Reifen - aber dafür eben zu wenig Grip)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2013)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Durchschnittsfahrer sollten sich mal nen Maxxis Minion DH front (~ 800 gramm) aufziehen und vergleichen.



Mit den Minion DH bei Nässe und Grip Kontrolle haben? Der ist dann zwar schnell, das war es aber auch


----------



## redVellocet (12. Februar 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Arsch über Kassette bei Steilstücken oder Sprüngen"... wer sich ein wenig mit dem Körperschwerpunkt und Physik auskennt, versteht was ich meine.



"Arsch über Kassette" ist einfach mal der Standpunkt, der den Fahrern seit den 90ern von überall her eingeimpft wurde. Allgemeingültig isses trotzdem nicht.

"Heavy feet, light hands", und nichts anderes. 
Wer unabhängig vom Grad der Steigung einfach nur den Arsch nach hinten drückt, darf früher oder später mit vollem Körpereinsatz den Trail vermessen. Das Vorderrad wird entlastet, verliert Grip, rutscht weg.

Das was @120mmBiker gesagt hat, stimmt voll und ganz, auch wenn er sich unglücklich ausgedrückt hat. Volles Körpergewicht in die Pedale ableiten, dadurch perfekte Balance/Gewichtsverteilung zwischen den Rädern; Körperschwerpunkt senkrecht im Lot zum Tretlager.


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2013)

osbow schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das bei den aktuellen Wetterverhältnissen? Also wenn es nass und rutschig ist. Hier verzichte ich größtenteils auf die VR-Bremse bei steilen Abfahrten damit der Vorderreifen nicht ausbricht. Oder ist das Mist?


 
im wesentlichen genauso fahren wie im sommer (also breme + schwerpunkt vorne), nur hat eher mit "hab-acht" gedanken im hinterkopf. wenn ich merk, dass das vorderrad es nicht mehr packt entweder noch mehr gewicht nach vorne, damit es besser greifen kann, oder kurz bremse auf, damit es grade zieht, oder wenn das alles nicht geht, gewicht kurz nach hinten und bremse auch hinten. muss man situationsabhängig entscheiden, was geht und was man sich traut. generell ist das "schwerpunkt noch mehr nach vorne" ein ziemliches kopfproblem, weil's in dem moment wo man das tun muss eh schon vorne rutscht und der instinkt behauptet, man müsse da schnellstmöglich weg. trotzdem ist es das, was meistens am hilfreichsten ist, außer natürlich wenn's ganz schleimig ist und sich das vorderrad dadurch nur eingraben würde. ich versuche einfach immer das körpergewicht da zu haben, wo ich am meisten bremse (damit die bremswirkung besser übertragen wird), und sofern es irgendwie geht eben beides vorne.

ausnahme: lockerer tiefschnee oder tiefer schlamm oder schotter-> da vorderrad entlasten und durchsurfen. ansonsten gräbt es sich vorne ein und fängt an zu schlingern. da lass ich dann aber auch steilabfahrten aus, weil so die geschwindigkeit einfach nicht zu kontrollieren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> ausnahme: lockerer tiefschnee oder tiefer schlamm oder schotter-> da vorderrad entlasten und durchsurfen. ansonsten gräbt es sich vorne ein und fängt an zu schlingern. da lass ich dann aber auch steilabfahrten aus, weil so die geschwindigkeit einfach nicht zu kontrollieren ist.



Äh, Schotterreissn surfen?

Tiefschnee geht auch ganz gut, aber auch da gilt das Gesagte mit dem Gewicht auf den Pedalen und Lenker locker lassen.

PS Bild: [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1126605]
	
[/URL]

Auf seine Reifen sollte man sich aber verlassen können, und das übt man besser vorher an einem sicheren Ort. Ich hatte das an so einer gepflasterten Schräge an einer Autobahnbrücke getestet, es ist erstaunlich, was alles geht, wenn der Reifen schön weich ist.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Februar 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> ... die ganze Zeit über die Hinterradbremse kurz vor der Blockiergrenze zu halten und zwischendurch dosiert vorne mitzubremsen...



genau falsch rum


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS Bild:


 
das auf deinem bild sieht ja exakt aus wie ich das meinte:
vorderrad entlastet (=a... hinterm sattel) und unkontrolliert (man beachte den hintermann) 

irgendwas wo man potentiell etwas tiefer purzeln könnte bzw. nicht viel platz hat, lass ich bei solchen bedingungen mal ganz nett bleiben. aufm flachen wiesenhang macht's aber spaß.


----------



## Florian (16. Februar 2013)

Hast du den Sattel runtergemacht?


----------



## Mulk (17. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute, hab heute endlich wieder mal Zeit gefunden aufn Berg zu fahren. Oder besser gesagt wollte ich das^^ Nach nichtmal 2 km hats mir beim Kurbeln die Kette rausgehaun. Hab sie wieder eingefädelt und bin weiter. 100m weiter das Selbe nochmal. Beim Einfädeln hab ich dann bemerkt dass es mir ein Glied der Kette aufgebogen hat nicht mehr gefehlt hat bis die Kette ganz gerissen wär. So ein Dreck :/

Also hab ich jetzt 2km leichtes Bergabfahren auf ner Schotterstraße gehabt um ein bissl an meinem Bremsstil zu arbeiten. Danke nochmal für eure vielen Tipps- die Bremskraft mit der Vorderbremse is echt genial wenn man sich weit genug nach Hinten lehnt.

Hätt mir nicht gedacht dass da so viel geht ohne dass das Vorderrad blockiert oder man sich überschlägt^^ Das mit dem Sattel ganz runterdrehen mach ich dann am Freitag. Finds jetzt schon direkt schade dass ich mir kein  Fully gholt hab^^ 

Morgen wird erstmal die Kette wieder Fit gemacht, hoff die Kassette oder die Rizel sind von dem Glied nicht beschädigt worden.


----------



## redVellocet (17. Februar 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Finds jetzt schon direkt schade dass ich mir kein  Fully gholt hab^^



Mit einem Hardtail kann man verdammt viel Spaß haben. Und das wichtigste, um den Bogen zu dem Thread hier zu schließen: 
Jeder Fehler wird "bestraft", es verzeiht dir wenig. Ergo ist es perfekt, um sich eine saubere Fahrtechnik anzugewöhnen.

Falls du irgendwann an die Grenzen des Bikes (und nicht des Fahrers) gelangst, ergibt sich die Möglichkeit eines deftigeren Gestühls immernoch.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Februar 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Jeder Fehler wird "bestraft", es verzeiht dir wenig. Ergo ist es perfekt, um sich eine saubere Fahrtechnik anzugewöhnen.



Seitdem ich mir 2006 mein erstes Fully gekauft habe, sind die blauen Flecken und schmerzenden Gelenke statistisch gesehen zurückgegangen. 



Mit breiteren Felgen und Reifen war da aber auch schon viel raus zu holen, vor allem in verblockten Passagen... das Gelände meldet sich aber sehr grob zurück!


----------



## [elvis] (17. Februar 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> [...]
> Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps? Vor allem intressiert mich das Bremsen beim Downhillen...wie macht ihr das? Oder seid ihr da so eiskalt dass ihr das einfach Laufen lassts?



"Beim Downhillen bremse ich ..." 
mit 'nem stabilerem steiferem Bike, besseren Bremsen, dickeren Reifen mit mehr Profil, flachem Lenkwinkel, niedrigem Sattel, sehr breitem Lenker, sehr griffigen Pedalen. Im Vergleich dazu Ich komm mir auf 'ner CC-Möhre beim bergab-fahren auch vor wie ein Idiot. Das macht meiner Ansicht einen größeren Unterschied als Prozentangaben, welche Bremse man wann wie ziehen soll...
Schönen Abend!

P.S. Nichtsdestotrotz kann man auf 'nem stabilen 4x-Hardtail (o.ä.) ziemlich krass fahren... wen man's kann  -> http://vimeo.com/48628616#


----------



## p00nage (18. Februar 2013)

Ich finde man kann nicht Pauschal sagen das der Arsch Hinterm Sattel oder so muss ( kann zur Entlastung vom VR kommen) der Schwerpunkt  muss halt stimmen, da bekommt man mit der Zeit nen Gefühl dafür. Auch wie man die Bremsen nutzt, ich nutze sie eigentlich Unterbewusst je nach Untergrund.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Äh, Schotterreissn surfen?
> 
> Tiefschnee geht auch ganz gut, aber auch da gilt das Gesagte mit dem Gewicht auf den Pedalen und Lenker locker lassen.
> 
> ...



Nur was bringen die besten Reifen, ohne das die Füße auf den Pedalen stehen hat man keine Kontrolle übers Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (18. Februar 2013)

Das mit 'Arsch über der Kassette' kenne ich auch noch aus den 90ern. Habe mir im laufe der Zeit aber angewöhnt, möglichst senkrecht über dem Tretlager zu bleiben.
Je nach Winkel bergab kommt der Hintern dann auch mal über die Kassette.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> ..
> 
> 
> Nur was bringen die besten Reifen, ohne das die Füße auf den Pedalen stehen hat man keine Kontrolle übers Bike.



@ poonage : die beste Technik, welche sich ganz natürlich in diesem Fall anbot, war, wie auf dem Bild die Füsse als Kufen zu benutzen und mit dem Hintern trotzdem möglichst viel Druck auf den Sattel zu bekommen - verdammt anstrengend, kann ich sagen. An Füsse auf den Pedalen war überhaupt nicht zu denken, da das Vorderrad sofort versackt ist. War schon sehr weich, der ca. 1m tiefe Schnee.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Februar 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Das mit 'Arsch über der Kassette' kenne ich auch noch aus den 90ern. Habe mir im laufe der Zeit aber angewöhnt, möglichst senkrecht über dem Tretlager zu bleiben.
> Je nach Winkel bergab kommt der Hintern dann auch mal über die Kassette.



Ging auch mehr um Steilabfahrten und Sprünge bei meiner Äußerung weiter oben. Ansonsten Zentral... zum Stylen ist die AüK Position aber die besser


----------



## berkel (18. Februar 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> "Arsch über Kassette" ist einfach mal der Standpunkt, der den Fahrern seit den 90ern von überall her eingeimpft wurde. Allgemeingültig isses trotzdem nicht.


Das kommt daher, dass man in den 90ern und auch heute noch im CC-Bereich mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze bergab fährt. Um die Trägheitskräfte beim Bremsen zu kompensieren muss man den Schwerpunkt verlagern - entweder nach hinten, oder nach unten. Dabei ist eher nach unten besser als nach hinten (tieferer Schwerpunkt, bessere Bewegungsfreiheit, zentraler Stand = bessere Kontrolle), aber mit hohem Sattel kann man halt nicht nach unten.


----------



## Mulk (22. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Äh, Schotterreissn surfen?
> 
> Tiefschnee geht auch ganz gut, aber auch da gilt das Gesagte mit dem Gewicht auf den Pedalen und Lenker locker lassen.
> 
> PS Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1126605



Genau das hab ich heute gemacht^^ Das kleine Bergchen das hier keine 2km weg is hochgekurbelt und dann Querfeldein durchn Schnee wieder runter. Macht echt Spaß^^

Bremsen geht auch super, gut dass ich euch gfragt hab sonst würd ich noch die nächsten Jahre die Vorderradbremse als Feind sehn^^

Hier mal ein kleines Foto vom "Gipfel"


----------

